
Does Evolutionary Psychology Show That Normativity Is Mind–Dependent? (2014) [pdf] - lainon
https://philpapers.org/archive/BERDEP/
======
SolaceQuantum
Note that evolutionary psychology, which theorizes that human behavior is
genetic and controlled by largely genetic forces, is highly controversial in
of itself for being excessively reductionist and prescriptivist in its
research. I would recommend reading a few of the outlined common criticisms
and then looking at the paper with more context as to what it may be exploring
here. A simple summary of some things:

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Criticism_of_evolutionary_ps...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Criticism_of_evolutionary_psychology)

~~~
walter_bishop
"Note that evolutionary psychology, which theorizes that human behavior is
genetic and controlled by largely genetic forces, is highly controversial in
of itself"

If 'human behaviour' hasn't evolved along with homo sapiens then what do you
propose as the source, and if you invoke some non-corporeal entity then please
get thee to a pulpit :)

~~~
SolaceQuantum
I think human behavior is more nurture than nature, especially so considering
that human culture changes much faster than the timeline of evolution normally
does, and to ascribe the traits of one culture to inherent human
fundamentals(as evolutionary psychology has been criticized of doing) is so
Eurocentric as to imply that there is only one way to be a human being.

